# hook coupler to knuckle conv. on LGB



## Slickrick214 (Aug 3, 2010)

I use to collect LGB's back in the 90's and I'm just getting back into trains again. What I was wondering is can you change out the hook and loop couplers for knuckle couplers? Also is the conversion easy to do? I imagine it wouldn't be to hard to do but I wasn't sure if you can get just the coupler or if you have to get the whole wheel set.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

on USA trains it very easy to convert with a sharp knife, screw driver, and sandpaper or file it takes about 5 min and its done. Might be the same on LGB


----------

